# Jigging For pompano?



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi im new to pompano fishing but I think i heard people catching pomps on jigs? From the beach? I mean what are they using ? Can you really cast that far with a little jig?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Sight cast to them with CONNORS JIGS!!!:bowdown


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Tore them up on a pink and peach connors jig last year and have caught a couple so far this year on them. Give it a couple more weeks and they will be thick in the surf


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Rover2cool (3/14/2008)*Hi im new to pompano fishing but I think i heard people catching pomps on jigs? From the beach? I mean what are they using ? Can you really cast that far with a little jig?


just go to any tackle shop and ask for a pompano jig , right now I like the orange because the fleas I have been catching are full of eggs that color, also yes you can cast it that far ,you just need to cast as far as the bar and work it back slow bumping it up off the bottom I use a 7ft rod w/stiff tip medium spinning reel w/10lb test! good luck and tight lines


----------

